# Echo carb problems



## offthefront (Jul 1, 2005)

Greetings .... I have a Echo HC 150 Hedge Trimmer and will not start. If you pull the plug and add some fuel it will start but only run a cpl of Seconds. I pulled the carb and cleaned it with brake cleaner and compressed air but it did not help. I did not change any of the Gaskets or Diaphram. My dad had a simular problem and we ended up replacing the carb which fixed the problem. Is this pretty common? Once the Carbs gunks up you need to replace them to fix the problem? Thanks ... mike ...jax fla


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If you have had the carb apart and cleaned all the holes, cracks and crevases with brake parts cleaner you probably need to install a new carb kit. You probably have a zama or walbro carb, go to their respective sites for the proper kit they also have great info under their Service/Aftermarket tabs. Have a good one. Geo
www.zamacarb.com
www.walbro.com


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

i have had very good results with a ultrasonic cleaner you can buy them cheap on the net or take the carb to a small engine shop who should clen it for a small cost

bill


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Like Bill, I bot a cheap ultrasonic cleaner off eBay last fall. It's primarily for jewelry, but has worked well for 2 cycle carbs. Even after cleaning a carb the conventional way, was surprised how much solution was discolored after putting in US cleaner. I warm up a solution of water with a dollop of Totally Awesome degreaser. Made a believer outta me.

However, I would take Geo's advice, re-kitting the carb will probably fix the problem, the diaphragms are most probably stiff. This is assuming all else is in good shape, e.g., good fuel lines, air filter, fuel filter, muff not plugged.
thanks,


----------

